# 2022 Average an Imperial Century a Week Challenge



## Tribansman (3 Jan 2022)

Going to adopt the same rules in terms of qualifying rides as the Imperial Century a Month challenge, except no monthly time limit.

Aim is simple: Ride 52 centuries from 1 Jan to 31 Dec. 

Should try where possible to do one per week, but can defer and then catch up. 

Anyone else fancy joining?! 🙏


----------



## Tribansman (3 Jan 2022)

1. 3/1/21 - Letchworth > Oundle > Cambridge
101.5 miles; 6h 19m; dry, breezy, mild


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2022)

When mere Lunacy isn't enough, double it, and then double it again... 

Good luck with that! 

These days, I wouldn't even commit to doing 52 x 50 km rides!


----------



## Tribansman (3 Jan 2022)

Thanks 👍

To be fair, Calder Valley a lot hillier than Herts/Beds/Cambs - and wetter! Easier to hit the road when you're not feeling brilliant if you're not faced with steep climbs in all directions or the prospect of a drenching
🌧️


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Thanks 👍
> 
> To be fair, Calder Valley a lot hillier than Herts/Beds/Cambs - and wetter! Easier to hit the road when you're not feeling brilliant if you're not faced with steep climbs in all directions or the prospect of a drenching
> 🌧️


That is true! If I lived somewhere flatter e.g. Cheshire, I would be doing a lot more long rides. 

I do go to Cheshire and the Vale of York with my singlespeed bike but both involve round trips of about 3 hours on trains every time so not something I want to do every week.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jan 2022)

A 100 mile ride every single week of the year. Good luck with that , it’s quite a commitment.


----------



## Tribansman (10 Jan 2022)

Thanks. That's the aim, although have left myself a bit of wiggle room by saying averaging 1 a week is ok.

Although on track so far, and dates in diary for rest of Jan and Feb...

1. 3/1/21 - Letchworth > Oundle > Cambridge
101.5 miles; 6h 19m; dry, breezy, mild
*2. 10/1/21 - Letchworth > Bedford > Papworth Ev > Cambridge > Duxford > Stevenage
105 miles, 6h 25m; dry, chilly*


----------



## Tribansman (24 Jan 2022)

1. 3/1/22 - Letchworth > Oundle > Cambridge
101.5 miles; 6h 19m; dry, breezy, mild
2. 10/1/22 - Letchworth > Bedford > Papworth Ev > Cambridge > Duxford > Stevenage
105 miles, 6h 25m; dry, chilly
*3. 23/1/22 - Letchworth > Shefford > Woburn > Newport Pagnell > Salcey Forest > Ampthill > Stevenage > Letchworth
101 miles, 6h 15m, overcast but dry*


----------



## cougie uk (24 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That is true! If I lived somewhere flatter e.g. Cheshire, I would be doing a lot more long rides.
> 
> I do go to Cheshire and the Vale of York with my singlespeed bike but both involve round trips of about 3 hours on trains every time so not something I want to do every week.


There's some very lumpy bits of Cheshire. Lovely views though if the day is right.


----------



## cougie uk (24 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Going to adopt the same rules in terms of qualifying rides as the Imperial Century a Month challenge, except no monthly time limit.
> 
> Aim is simple: Ride 52 centuries from 1 Jan to 31 Dec.
> 
> ...


I'm going to see if I can get 5k miles this year but there's no way I'll be able to do 52 centuries.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2022)

cougie uk said:


> There's some very lumpy bits of Cheshire. Lovely views though if the day is right.


I have cycled some of those bits, but some of the others are yet to be explored. I might treat myself to a long weekend at a Travelodge over there this year if I get fit enough to do long rides on successive days.


----------



## Tribansman (28 Jan 2022)

So far so good, January done courtesy of a day off yesterday

1. 3/1/22 - Letchworth > Oundle > Cambridge
101.5 miles; 6h 19m; dry, breezy, mild
2. 10/1/22 - Letchworth > Bedford > Papworth Ev > Cambridge > Duxford > Stevenage
105 miles, 6h 25m; dry, chilly
3. 23/1/22 - Letchworth > Shefford > Woburn > Newport Pagnell > Salcey Forest > Ampthill > Stevenage > Letchworth
101 miles, 6h 15m, overcast but dry
*4. 27/1/22 - Letchworth > Kimbolton > Oundle > Corby > Market Harborough > Wellingborough > Bedford > Letchworth
132.miles, 8h 4m, mild and sunny spells. *


----------



## Tribansman (13 Feb 2022)

February's proving slightly trickier so far with family stuff going on and work very busy. Also down to my single speed being my only working bike so 4 out of the 6 have been on that, including today's. Have been mostly flat though so just the headwind sections where I could have done with a bit of respite. Squeezed in today on last chance of the week, six out of six so far. A very long way to go and obviously need to stay injury free, but chuffed with how it's going.

1. 3/1/22 - Letchworth > Oundle > Cambridge
101.5 miles; 6h 19m; dry, breezy, mild
2. 10/1/22 - Letchworth > Bedford > Papworth Ev > Cambridge > Duxford > Stevenage
105 miles, 6h 25m; dry, chilly
3. 23/1/22 - Letchworth > Shefford > Woburn > Newport Pagnell > Salcey Forest > Ampthill > Stevenage > Letchworth
101 miles, 6h 15m, overcast but dry
4. 27/1/22 - Letchworth > Kimbolton > Oundle > Corby > Market Harborough > Wellingborough > Bedford > Letchworth
132.miles, 8h 4m, mild and sunny spells
*5. 02/02/22 - Letchworth > Ashwell > Eyeworth > Stevenage > Enfield > Hertford > Baldock > Biggleswade > Letchworth
102 miles, 6h 14m, lovely and sunny but chill*y
*6. 13/02/02 - Letchworth > Rowney Warren > Gamlingay > St Neots > Shelton > Thrapston > Ramsey > Whittlesey > Peterborough and train home
101.5 miles, 6h 3m, overcast, windy, rain last quarter*


----------



## Tribansman (28 Feb 2022)

The various storms put paid to my weekly run the week before last, but back on track last week (made it a double) and bagged this week's today to end Feb with a bang. 

1. 3/1/22 - Letchworth > Oundle > Cambridge
101.5 miles; 6h 19m; dry, breezy, mild
2. 10/1/22 - Letchworth > Bedford > Papworth Ev > Cambridge > Duxford > Stevenage
105 miles, 6h 25m; dry, chilly
3. 23/1/22 - Letchworth > Shefford > Woburn > Newport Pagnell > Salcey Forest > Ampthill > Stevenage > Letchworth
101 miles, 6h 15m, overcast but dry
4. 27/1/22 - Letchworth > Kimbolton > Oundle > Corby > Market Harborough > Wellingborough > Bedford > Letchworth
132.miles, 8h 4m, mild and sunny spells
5. 02/02/22 - Letchworth > Ashwell > Eyeworth > Stevenage > Enfield > Hertford > Baldock > Biggleswade > Letchworth
102 miles, 6h 14m, lovely and sunny but chilly
6. 13/02/02 - Letchworth > Rowney Warren > Gamlingay > St Neots > Shelton > Thrapston > Ramsey > Whittlesey > Peterborough and train home
101.5 miles, 6h 3m, overcast, windy, rain last quarter
*7. 25/2/22 - Letchworth > Grantham > Lincoln > Goole > York
201 miles, 13h 45m, clear sky and sunny all day, but wall to wall headwind made it slow going
8. 28/2/22 - Bury > Huddersfield > Dewsbury, Wakefield > Rotherham > Mexborough > Retford > Newark
100.5 miles, 6h 32m, torrential rain the whole way and last two hours in the dark*


----------



## Tribansman (4 Apr 2022)

1. 3/1/22 - Letchworth > Oundle > Cambridge
101.5 miles; 6h 19m; dry, breezy, mild
2. 10/1/22 - Letchworth > Bedford > Papworth Ev > Cambridge > Duxford > Stevenage
105 miles, 6h 25m; dry, chilly
3. 23/1/22 - Letchworth > Shefford > Woburn > Newport Pagnell > Salcey Forest > Ampthill > Stevenage > Letchworth
101 miles, 6h 15m, overcast but dry
4. 27/1/22 - Letchworth > Kimbolton > Oundle > Corby > Market Harborough > Wellingborough > Bedford > Letchworth
132.miles, 8h 4m, mild and sunny spells
5. 02/02/22 - Letchworth > Ashwell > Eyeworth > Stevenage > Enfield > Hertford > Baldock > Biggleswade > Letchworth
102 miles, 6h 14m, lovely and sunny but chilly
6. 13/02/02 - Letchworth > Rowney Warren > Gamlingay > St Neots > Shelton > Thrapston > Ramsey > Whittlesey > Peterborough and train home
101.5 miles, 6h 3m, overcast, windy, rain last quarter
7. 25/2/22 - Letchworth > Grantham > Lincoln > Goole > York
201 miles, 13h 45m, clear sky and sunny all day, but wall to wall headwind made it slow going
8. 28/2/22 - Bury > Huddersfield > Dewsbury, Wakefield > Rotherham > Mexborough > Retford > Newark
100.5 miles, 6h 32m, torrential rain the whole way and last two hours in the dark
*9. 13/3/22 - Letchworth > Saffron Walden > Halstead > Great Dunmow > Letchworth
102 miles, 6h50m, lovely tour through Essex and into Suffolk. Torrential rain last half hour and didn't have much in the tank the whole ride
10. 20/3/22 - Letchworth > Cambridge > Sawtry > St Neots > Letchworth
101 miles, 5h45m, fastest for a while, first ride on the Boardman for ages after bottom bracket shenanigans. Stunning sunshine, spring's sprung!
11. 23/3/22 - Newark, Spalding, Ramsey, St Neots, Letchworth.
113 miles, 7h30m. Didn't start till 5pm si late night! Cracking first half, pretty tough 2nd. The fens are excruciatingly dull at night!
12. 3/4/22 - Letchworth, Bedford, Kimbolton, Thrapston, Olney, Marston Moretaine, Letchworth.
101 miles, 5h55m. Boardman again, -3 start but stunning sunshine and blue sky. Revisited some old haunts in Northamptonshire. Hopefully last cold start for a while! 
*


----------

